# Tarantulas in Colorado Springs



## monstev20 (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi everybody! 
I'm planning a trip to Colorado Springs this aug-sept. I'm hoping to search for some tarantulas and would love advice on where to go? Is there national forest or public lands to go explore? Also any info from those with experience would be helpful on getting female T's out of there borrow. Thanks so much!
,myles


----------



## TheDarkInfinity (Apr 17, 2013)

Hey, surprised no one has responded. For Ts on the front range I would take a trip down to Pueblo or Canon City. Might have some Ts around Aiken canyon preserve though   that is closer to the Springs


----------



## monstev20 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hey, thanks for the input! Ya I was surprised no one else has replied yet. But I'll check those areas out you mentioned. Thanks again! 
-myles


----------



## TheDarkInfinity (Apr 17, 2013)

No problem  My A. Hentzi came from the south side of Pueblo reservoir. Just find one of the many many trail heads and go for a walk. Anything from herps to scorps and of course Ts. Awesome place


----------



## nebhob (Oct 11, 2013)

*Comanche National Grassland*

I highly recommend a visit South east of Colorado Springs to the Comanche National Grassland in the fall when the males are on the move.  They are so abundant that you have to watch the road to ensure you don't run over them.  Head in from the little down of Timpas outside La Junta. 

Here is 1 male that I came across last weekend.


----------



## Widowman10 (Jan 10, 2014)

OP, i know it's already way too late since you've already come and gone, but figured i'd post in case anyone comes across this thread again. 

(great pictures by the way nebhob)

thedarkinfinity is right, pueblo is a GREAT place to find T's and scorps (and herps of course!). colorado springs does get the odd T every once in awhile, but you'll have much better luck on a quick trip going down south about 45 min. if you can find the right spot, they are EVERYWHERE. <--talking about the females. of course the "tarantula migration" as the news calls it happens every fall where you can find thousands of males walking around in droves, but who wants a male when you can get females 

monstev20, did you end up finding anything or go out looking when you came?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kablam0r (Jul 23, 2014)

*Sorry to resurrect this old thread, but......*

Can any one recommend some trails or parks in South Pueblo for Ts, as I'm not too familiar with the area? I'm not looking to collect, I just want to take some pictures and show my 4.5 yo Ts in their natural habitat. Also, any good sports for herps or scores would be appreciated. We are headed down from Denver this Saturday.

Thanks in Advance folks!


----------

